# Magic @ Sonics (11/29)



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

If we win this game, we'll have half as many road victories in the first month than we did all of last season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully there won't be a letdown after the big win in Utah. This is a game Orlando should win. And if we are going to be a top team, you have to win the should wins.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Darko real active in getting the Magic back in it at the half, i say if he doesnt start the second half it is a major screwup by coach Hill and maybe speaks to what they really think about him there, we'll see.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Up by 10 with 6 minutes to go! We need this win! Hope we ll stay calm and focused...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight's been unstoppable, Darko has played well, Nelson hasn't shot much but he's been solid. As a team they've played great defense, but Trevor Ariza has really stood out to me tonight in every phase of the game. I have no idea what his statline is, probably not that good but he's been amazing. Great hustle, he's made a few big hustle plays, he's played great defense on Rashard Lewis and Ray Allen, and he's capitalized on offensive chances by crashing the boards. 

I don't like the way things have been going with Arroyo running the show tonight, I would've liked to have seen a little more Nelson. Arroyo has been dominating the ball a little too much and things haven't been running too smoothly with him in there. Can't say enough about the low post defense of Howard, Darko and Battie tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Boy, this team is fun to watch. We are really playing like a real TEAM. I don't know how, as an opposing coach, you gameplan against Orlando. Just about every guy we put out there can drop points on you. And our defense, for stretches, has been outstanding.

Dwight and Darko and monstrous combo tonight. And I love Bogans .. doesn't play most of the game then comes in and plays great defense and nails a couple of buckets.


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

Dwight Howard blocked almost everyone on the Sonics, atleast you guys are a real team good game


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I think it's time to replace Hedo with Trevor in starting five.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Babir said:


> I think it's time to replace Hedo with Trevor in starting five.


As long as we keep winning, I don't see Hill messing with the lineup. I think he likes having Arroyo, Dooling, Ariza, and Darko coming off the bench together. And it seems to be working.

48 pts off the bench ... wowza... that's awesome.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Seattle2Finals said:


> Dwight Howard blocked almost everyone on the Sonics, atleast you guys are a real team good game


I thought Dwight was going to foul out the entire Seattle frontcourt before halftime.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

We are just way better than I thought we were gonna be this season, and I was optimistic! Our defense, especially in the paint, is just absurdly good.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Man that one block Dwight had on Ridnour was ridiculous. You know, the one he sent 3 rows deep. The one that he could've caught. The one he could've blocked with his face had he chosen to. The one that probably should've been called goal tending 

But damn, all I can say is we need to keep doing what we're doing. This win makes 8 out 9 for the Magic, with the only loss to Memphis. Portland's next up on the road trip, can't take them too lightly, they have a lot of talent.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

nice comeback victory i see.

i should be at the blazer game on friday. unless something comes up. i should be able to post some pics and/or updates while there via my phone.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> nice comeback victory i see.
> 
> i should be at the blazer game on friday. unless something comes up. i should be able to post some pics and/or updates while there via my phone.


Cool. I can't wait to go to TD for some games next month once this semester of school is over, I can't wait to watch this team. I'm planning on going to at least two or three of the December/early January games.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

That first half was the epitome of fugly basketball. I needed an Advil after seeing that. And can we please trade Arroyo? He's like Steve Francis, minus 90% of the talent.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I was watching this game on LP and the Seattle announcers were amusing. Paraphrasing ofcourse "Yeah. I don't mind of Darko Milicic is in, we went on a run when he was in last time. So we want to see more of Darko." lol I don't know what they were thinking with this one but... "Damien Wilkins has a mismatch with Trevor Ariza, so they're going to isolate him now." Silly announcers. Can't wait for Darko to start starting.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I like Arroyo playing with Dwight, and I like Nelson playing with the 2nd unit, cause when the 2nd unit can't initiate their offense, they struggle.

the 2nd unit is usually Darko, Dooling, Bogans, Ariza and whoever, I like Nelson.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

JT3000 said:


> That first half was the epitome of fugly basketball. I needed an Advil after seeing that. And can we please trade Arroyo? He's like Steve Francis, minus 90% of the talent.


Arroyo is one of the best backup PGs in the league. He could start on a lot of teams. We'd have at least 2 or 3 more losses right now without him. I don't see how he's anything like Francis.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not in favor of fiddling with the lineup because the current one seems to be working pretty well. Let's keep the status quo for now.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Feed_Dwight said:


> Arroyo is one of the best backup PGs in the league. He could start on a lot of teams. We'd have at least 2 or 3 more losses right now without him. I don't see how he's anything like Francis.


You don't see how they're alike? Once the ball enters either player's hands, the other 4 players wearing the same colored jersey ain't seeing it again. How's that for starters? Do I even need to mention the utterly stupid turnovers that come as a result of them both thinking their filming some kind of street ball mixtape? 

Arroyo is one of the worst PG's in the league. If you disagree, you need to learn what a PG is.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

JT3000 said:


> You don't see how they're alike? Once the ball enters either player's hands, the other 4 players wearing the same colored jersey ain't seeing it again. How's that for starters? Do I even need to mention the utterly stupid turnovers that come as a result of them both thinking their filming some kind of street ball mixtape?
> 
> Arroyo is one of the worst PG's in the league. If you disagree, you need to learn what a PG is.


Lets compare some stats of Arroyo, Francis, and the best PG in the league.

Per 48 minutes:
Francis: 7.25 Ast, 18.6 FGA, 4.53 TO
Arroyo: 8.85 Ast, 16.4 FGA, 3.59 TO
Nash: 11.45 Ast, 16.4 FGA, 3.90 TO

Assists/TO:
Francis: 1.6
Arroyo: 2.5
Nash: 2.9

FGA/Assist:
Francis: 2.56
Arroyo: 1.85
Nash: 1.43


Off all these career stats, the only one where Arroyo is closer to Francis than Nash is Assists/48, and I don't think you'll find 3 players in the league who are anywhere near Nash's A/48.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Arroyo's ability as a PG is irrelevant in this argument.. The man provides a spark off the bench, and makes things happen. Orlando would have 2-3 more losses without him.


----------

